# Why is my iOS on iPhone showing 2 software versions ?



## Piscesmom733 (Jun 21, 2020)

My apple is showing I have 2versions of iOS 13.5.1 on my single device, my entire UI has changed in my browser and I have tried contacting Apple because. I’ve been locked out of my Apple account on both devices for days. I can’t find anywhere to be able to show someone the weird actions my phone and MacBook have been performing. I have called Apple support and been on hold for 2 hrs at a time only to not have any questions answered. Frustrated!!!! Both of these screenshots were in my search history on google.. I didn’t search this and I definitely am not able to find any other devices connected to my google account. Much more weird things are goin on with my devices as well


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

You will need to take your devices to an Apple Store where they have tech support available. The closest one for me is 3 hours away.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In case you cannot get into an Apple store (or it's closed or re-closing because of the pandemic) let's see if we can untangle any of this. Starting with ...



Piscesmom733 said:


> My apple is showing I have 2versions of iOS 13.5.1 on my single device,


Do you mean you see this on an iPhone? In Settings - General - About - Software Version - it lists 13.5.1 twice? Or where/how?

Secondly, why are you locked out of your Apple account and what have you tried to unlock it?


----------



## Piscesmom733 (Jun 21, 2020)

It is showing on my iPhone under settings . About .. software version. If I click it it will change to the 13.5.1(17f80) and I looked it up it is like a beta version of the new macOS. I am locked out of Apple account, I went to unlock my iPhone and it wouldn’t take my fingerprint or passcode. So I tried my MacBook and my login wouldn’t let me thru I had to hard reset both devices and now I have no way to reset or validate because my is is attached to the devices I reset. I’ve been on the phone with Apple, wrote support tickets, even messaged FTC. No real answers have came about. I have these weird processes running at all times and my iPhone will get really blurry when I go to search certain things. If I go to my settings on my google account there are many things I am not allowed to access, like who is the person I’m sharing my photos with, my YouTube history and it says I have a google nest home ... but I do not have one and when I try to access it it says I am not allowed to. My Apple account has pitched for the Apple developer enterprise program, you have to register and have a legit company to be able to sign up and develop apps under enterprise. I am confused and frustrated.


----------



## Piscesmom733 (Jun 21, 2020)

Also when I get verification codes for resetting my passwords or logging in I get two in a row from 2 numbers. Mainly Snapchat and google. I can change my Snapchat password and then try to log in and it will say wrong password. I’ve been locked out of snap for over a week.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, but I have to agree with bassfisher6522. If a visit to an Apple store is out of the question then I guess it will be a matter of calling their support.


----------

